

Enabling DHE ciphers in Apache limits encryption strength - dvdkhlng
http://blog.ivanristic.com/2013/08/increasing-dhe-strength-on-apache.html

======
dvdkhlng
Note that Diffie-Hellman with 1024-bit keys is roughly equivalent to symmetric
encryption with 80-bit keys [1]. The resulting connection is thus less secure
than AES-128.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Key_size#Asymmetric_algorithm_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Key_size#Asymmetric_algorithm_key_lengths)

